# My new Guys



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's pics of my boys. it's hard to get all three in a pic because i wanted to get some close ups. enjoy.
Gama
Gama&Shogei
Shogei

Joe


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

nice. very nice color as well


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice one, Joe







They surely have a great coloration









Btw: where's Wally, eeeh, I mean To?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

INTENSE RED ON THOSE ...NICE


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

what are the sizes on them and what are you feeding them ?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

ThePack,
Thanks.

Judazzz,
Thanks. To is the wuss of the bunch. Gama and Shogei love to show off but To hides. That's why he's not in the pics. He'll toughen up with time.

Crozy,
Thanks. they are 3 inches and I have been feeding them a steady supply of feeders, beefheart, and shrimp. I have been giving them large doses of shrimp to bring their red out. they also have a lot of sunlight coming through my window right onto the tank and boy have they colored up. these guys are probably the most red reds i have ever had. check out gama's color spot up above his gill plate. it's this cool red dot of color, it makes him unique.

Joe


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

they are looking really nice, keep up the good parenting :smile:
...so its just the 2 of them, and they are doing great too i assume?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> they are looking really nice, keep up the good parenting :smile:
> ...so its just the 2 of them, and they are doing great too i assume?


 Nope, it's three.......


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah like Jonas said i have three of them, but the smallest one is really camera shy. the other two are complete showoffs.

Joe


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> SnowCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > they are looking really nice, keep up the good parenting :smile:
> ...


 OK thats kool, so I tak it they all have their own unique behaviors as well. See if you can get that camera shy piranha next time then maybe


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Gama is freakin awesome!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

GARGOYLE,
Thanks. Gama is the alpha of the tank. I must admit I kind of favor him a bit.

Joe


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey buddy.....where you get your Ps from ??? Windsor Ontario ??

Coz I sold a bunch of Ps awhile ago to my LFS.....looks exactly like yours...

maybe.. ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey accr,
I got these piranhas from Critters Cribs & Aquariums in Bloomsburg, Pennsylvania. The guy I got them off of at the store has had them since they were dime sized and had them in a fifty five gallon tank. Later on.

Joe


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Do you want to come to philly and pick up another red?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i only want to keep a shoal of three, otherwise i would. i bet you could sell your red.

Joe


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Id rather him have a good home then sell him


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

The red is very defined on your p's, good pics


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thank you. I hope that Gama keeps his wierd color spot he has because that would be really cool and unique.

Joe


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Genin my 6" Red has a spot like ur Red it's beside the gill like a caribe but it's red w/ a black dot in the middle.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

post a pic of that. i love to see diffrent colorations and markings on Ps. yours sounds really cool.

Joe


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

can't post pics sorry


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

edit button not working but that's the reason why i bought him I thought i was the only one that had a P w/ that marking.


----------

